# Hello!(:



## KarleeKiins (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm new here (obviously). I have three mice 2 girls 1 male, I've had mice and bred mice in the past. I'm pretty excited to be breeding mice again, I love them they're very fun little animals and pretty easy to take care of. I do have one question, my male is an albino and one of the females is just solid brown the other one is a peanut butter color with white spots, do you think most of the babies will come out albino?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! Albino is recessive, so your females would need to carry the albino gene to have more albino babies. If you could upload pictures of the two females, then we can help you ID what variety they are, and what colors are likely from the pairing.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## KarleeKiins (Dec 5, 2013)

These are both the females.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hm, the first one looks satin, is she in real life? Assuming she's black eyed, I'd suggest either recessive yellow of maybe undermarked brindle (there is a dark spot on her rump in this picture, is that there in real life?). Also assuming that that white mark is true and from some odd lighting, then I would think she's a pied. Satin, yellow, and pied are all recessive traits, which means the buck she's being bred to would need to carry these things to get a variety of mice.

Your second one looks like an agouti self, which means that her offspring will most likely be agouti selfs. Unless she carries something that matches up with your buck, in which case you could get some different things.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

